# New Pureology Nano Works Gold Hair Care



## Geek2 (Jul 1, 2015)

Pureology has a new Gold Nano Works shampoo and a conditioner for aging, colored hair. The products are sulfate free and 100% vegan. Anyone tried these yet?


----------

